# Why does my rabbit keep digging on the floor?



## LiterallyMe (Nov 30, 2015)

I have a 6 y/o rabbit, and lately he keep digging on the floor, that's pretty strange since he haven't acted that way in 5 years. The onset is quite sudden and I can't exactly pinpoint why. It's pretty cold in here, could that be it?


----------



## 3bunmom (Dec 1, 2015)

Try giving him a litter pan with diet in to dog in. It will save your carpet. Could be the seasons, but it's hard to say. Rabbits are natural diggers so it's not that unusual.


----------



## 3bunmom (Dec 1, 2015)

Dirt, not diet, lol!


----------



## 3bunmom (Dec 1, 2015)

Dig, not dog! Argh! Autocorrect.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Dec 1, 2015)

Usually I'd say it's because it's a bunny. We have a few large pans full of shredded newspaper that ours dig in.


----------



## flemishwhite (Dec 6, 2015)

About digging bunnies. When we first got our abandoned rabbit from a city park, I didn't know much about rabbits. I thought she'd like to be in the back yard in a pen. Rabbits like outdoors right? When I first put her in the pen she tried aggressively to escape. She was jumping trying to get out. I increased the height of the pen. (At this stage I didn't really understand the rabbit was terrified to be outside in an open pen.) Once Bunny knew she was going to be in the pen, she started digging a bunny hole. Absolutely impressive for a 8 pound rabbit. She moved enough dirt out of the hole to fill 1 and 1/2 wheelborrows of dirt. Once she got her bunny hole dug, she refused to come out only to eat. Basically she was in her bunny hole 23.75 hours a day! She was frightened to outside. I got a pillow, and when I fed her and she came out of the hole, I threw the pillow on her bunny hole so she couldn't go underground. I caught her and brought her into the house. For the rest of her life, she lived in out house. She never lived in a cage. Excellent litter box manners.


----------

